# 120mm Lüfter in 5,25" Schächte?



## MetallSimon (6. Januar 2011)

*120mm Lüfter in 5,25" Schächte?*

Ich suche einen Lüfterrahmen für 3 5,25" Schächte mit Lochgitter vorne wie bei diesem Festplattenkäfig die Lüftereinheit. Ich möchte 3 3,5" Festplatten in 3 5,25" Schächten unterbringen.Dafür würde ich allerdings gerne Solche Schienen nehmen damit da noch genug Platz dazwischen ist und weil die billiger sind.


----------



## hardwarespider (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25" Schächte?*

Du könntest den fertigen Cooling Kit nehmen...
-->Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Laufwerksblenden » Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit - black
...oder etwas sparen und 4 Blenden, Kabelbinder und einen alten/billigeren Lüfter nehmen 
-->Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Laufwerksblenden » Lian Li BZ-501B Laufwerksblende 5,25 Zoll - black + Lüfter + Kabelbinder


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25" Schächte?*

Die Blenden haben viel größere Löcher als bei meinem Gehäuse und das sieht dann nicht so einheitlich aus.Weiß jemand wo ich wenigstens solches Lochgitter herbekomme, dann könnt ich mir das einfach selber zurechtbiegen.


----------



## hardwarespider (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25" Schächte?*

Am ehesten im Baumarkt deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Timsu (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25" Schächte?*

Dieses LianLi Cooling KIt kann ich nur empfehlen, auch wenn das Lochgitter etwas uneinheitlich ist, es passt trotzdem( ist bei mir auch so). Es ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, blos der Lüfter ist ziemlich laut.


----------



## matteo92 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter in 5,25" Schächte?*

Hi, 

schauh dir das mal an : Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Kühler » Cooler Master HDD-Modul STB-3T4-E3-GP - Universal


----------

